# Hide HostName in wireless connection

## claudio89

Hi!

I need to hide my hostname (and my ip if possible) to a wap net whose i've got access. It's possible?

Thanks to everyone!

----------

## krinn

no  :Razz: 

if you speak with someone, that someone knows you, just because else, it won't be able to answer you.

you can change your ip, your hostname and some drivers support also changing your mac address.

it just depend where/who is that someone, like in life, if you don't want be seen, ask someone else to speak for you, ssh to a computer and use that one to speak with the host or vpn... anyone between you and him.

So if your question was: can i hack my neighbor's access and not be seen?

Answer is : yes, as long as your neighbor is blind  :Smile: 

----------

## claudio89

Ehehe.

So the only solution is to change "claudio-localhost" in "Sardaukar_bashar"?

 :Smile: 

----------

## krinn

That might be enough, it all depend on your neighbor and what you will do : doing nasty things -> more skilled people will track you down.

Remember before bugging someone : you are also exposing yourself, if you can speak with him, he can speak with you : this mean he will have access to your computer too and not all neighbors are blinds...

Can't you just ask him permission ? Many people will agree to share their connection as long as you don't abuse it.

Better be a good boy no?

----------

## claudio89

It's just an experiment, for demonstrating to my father that neighboors have 7Mbit connection, instead of us that have only 1 (paying the same!)

Is there a method to TEMPORALLY change the hostname?

The thing "he can see into your pc" is pretty scaring!

----------

## krinn

edit /etc/conf.d/hostname and put what you wish

but for your case :

- knock knock

- hi neighbor, can i ask you what connection speed you have to compare with mine ?

should really gave 100% result (expect if he is a total nolife geek, he might not answer, but anyway, you better not play with his connection so)

----------

## Etal

Actually the host name is sent to other computers by dhcpcd when requesting an ip address. I don't use /etc/init.d/net.* scripts, but if you can figure out how to pass the -h option to dhcpcd, it will send whatever you want instead of the real hostname.

You can also change your MAC address using "ifconfig eth0 hw ether 01:23:45:AB:CD:EF" (the interface needs to be down).

----------

